# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.14.02

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.14.02 is out!*   *HiSilicon Tab:*  1. Added *Direct unlock / IMEI repair* support for the next *Huawei* devices:  *♦ Ascend P2
♦ Ascend D2
♦ P2-6011 / P2-6013 / P2-6070
♦ D2-0082 / D2-6070 / D2-6114 / D2-5000* Unlocking via *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*, rooting for D2/P2 is required.  2. *Sidewinder method has been upgraded:* 
now IMEI Repair for Huawei Mate7, Honor 6+ with Android 5.1 is supported   *Android ADB Tab:*  New MTK smartphones added to the list of supported devices:  *♦ Avvio 777* (MT6572) *♦ AZUMI A55T* (MT6582) *♦ Bmobile Ax570* (MT6572) *♦ Bmobile Ax1050* (MT6732) *♦ Bitel B8409* (MT6572) *♦ Blu STUDIO 5.0K* (MT6572) *♦ BLU STUDIO 5.0 II D532u* (MT6572) *♦ Bgh Joy A7g* (MT6752) *♦ Bitel B8408* (MT6572) *♦ BEEX Duo* (MT6572) *♦ BLU LIFE PLAY 2* (MT6582) *♦ BLU TouchBook 7.0* (MT8312) *♦ CASPER VIA V5* (MT6592) *♦ Evertek EverFancy III* (MT6572) *♦ Explay Vega* (MT6572) *♦ Doppio DPF450* (MT6572) *♦ Digicel DL910* (MT6582) *♦ Discovery elite* (MT6XXX) *♦ Huawei H30-T00* (MT6589) *♦ LAVA Iris353* (MT6572)  *♦ Lucas Uno* (MT6589) *♦ Lanix S670* (MT6582) *♦ Lenovo Tab 2 A7-30gc* (MT8382) *♦ Logic x1.5* (MT6572) *♦ Lenovo TAB A3300-GV* (MT8382) *♦ MEO Smart A66* (MT6582) *♦ Magic 2 S4015D Switel* (MT6572) *♦ M4 Style SS4045* (MT65XX) *♦ M4 Soul SS4350* (MT65XX) *♦ NIU Tek 5D* (MT6572) *♦ Natcom NH001* (MT6572) *♦ NATCOM NH003* (MT6572) *♦ NIU Tek 5D* (MT6572) *♦ NATCOM NH004* (MT6572) *♦ Orange Zilo* (MT6XXX) *♦ Oppo Neo 3 R831K* (MT6572) *♦ Q-Mobile A300* (MT6572) *♦ Q Mobile Noir x6* (MT6571) *♦ Rm Electronics Rm 25* (MT6589) *♦ Switel S4015D MAGIC 2S* (MT6572) *♦ SENWA S725* (MT6572) *♦ Sendtel Wink* (MT6572) *♦ Skycool Sky* (MT6572) *♦ TRUE BEYOND TAB 3G* (MT8377) *♦ TCL 6037B* (MT6582) *♦ Tcl D35* (MT6572) *♦ TCL I216X* (MT8312) *♦ Unitel tab 7'' 3g stp 014* (MT6577) *♦ VTELCA V769M* (MT6572) *♦ Verykool S4006* (MT6572) *♦ VIETTEL V8411* (MT6572) *♦ Zenek Cocodrilo Z501* (MT6572) *♦ ZTE Meo Smart A75* (MT6582) *♦ ZTE V769M* (MT6572)   *MTK Tab:* Added support for new MTK phones:  *♦ Icemobile Rock Mini* (MT6260) *♦ Beeline A103* (MT6251) *♦ Blu Samba W Q170w* (MT6260) *♦ TELENOR M100* (MT6260) *♦ BMobile K350* (MT6260) *♦ Utstarcom Gpt380* (MT6235) *♦ Tecno airtel340* (MT6260) *♦ Yess Mpy22* (MT625A)  *Qcom Tab:* Fast service support added for the following firmware versions:  *♦ ZTE F100:* ORG_JO_P607C4V2.0.0B03-S *♦ ZTE Z432:* ATT_AM_Z432V2_0_11B01-S *♦ ZTE 008Z:* GB_SBM_P855A10V1.0.0B09 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

